# Lots of ducks here at hr&g



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

GREAT OPEING WEEK FOR THE 2018/2019 SOUTHWEST LOUISIANA DUCK SEASON

You want ducks ????? We got ducks !!!!!!!

In the first 7 days we have harvested over 1400 of the fast flying birds through our blinds. We are averaging over 13 birds per blind per day. Our new 10,000 acre lease is covered with wigeon grass and the ducks are here. If you want to experience a first class gentlemanâ€™s hunt of a life time now it the time to be here. Call toll free 888.762.3391 and check availability. Here are a few pictures and you can see them all by clicking here: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/ 
:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------

